# Should I Tell her ?



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

Should I tell my wife that I cheated on her with her sister or would it be best if I didn't tell her that I cheated ?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think it is fairly likely that she will find out eventually, so you might as well tell her now. It would hurt even more if she found it out herself.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

first, stop cheating if you are still doing it.
second, get counseling. you need to learn to keep it in your pants.
third, if you can't be faithful, end the marriage.
now, as to telling or not telling, why do you even ask?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow she looses a husband and sister all in one day.. How epically tragic


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Wow she looses a husband and sister all in one day.. How epically tragic


What an azz


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Taurus94 said:


> Should I tell my wife that I cheated on her with her sister or would it be best if I didn't tell her that I cheated ?


Is this the same woman that is obsessed with serial killers? You might be in serious trouble....

If you did it in a way she thought was cute, she MIGHT forgive you.....

Now, what would appeal to someone with mass murder on her mind.....Before she gets pissed off...


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You have a lot more problems to worry about than your wife's reaction to such news. Don't you think? 

Good luck


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Taurus94 said:


> Should I tell my wife that I cheated on her with her sister or *would it be best if I didn't tell her *that I cheated ?


It would've been best if you hadn't betrayed her to begin with.

Now that you have, at least have the courage not to keep deceiving her. Be the man you weren't when you betrayed her - tell her and beg her fogiveness (that is if you really want to continue).


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

NO don't tell her. No good will come of it. The main thing is to STOP and never do it again.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope you realise that Santa is watching you, he always is. When there are no presents under the tree for you this Christmas you Wife might figure out you have been a very naughty boy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long was your affair with your wife's sister?

How well do they get along? Was this the sister's way to extracting revenge on your wife?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I knew a girl in college whose grandfather had first been married to her grandmother's sister. The first wife accepted the rejection and the family apparently did, too, as she said it was never discussed. Life just went on from there.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, you should. I would recommend maybe doing some individual counseling first. Overcoming affairs are tough. Yours will be tougher than most. You broke the most significant promise to your wife that you could and you are currently lying to her. You owe her the truth. It is going to be very hard and it may not work out the way you want it to in the long term but the only way for you to succeed at all is to start being honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

Maneo said:


> first, stop cheating if you are still doing it.
> second, get counseling. you need to learn to keep it in your pants.
> third, if you can't be faithful, end the marriage.
> now, as to telling or not telling, why do you even ask?




I ask because I wasn't sure if telling her would do more harm then good.


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Are local elementary schools on break this week?

Just wondering


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Is this the same woman that is obsessed with serial killers? You might be in serious trouble....
> 
> If you did it in a way she thought was cute, she MIGHT forgive you.....
> 
> Now, what would appeal to someone with mass murder on her mind.....Before she gets pissed off...



It's the same woman but she is interested in different things now.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Before you tell her you banged her sister, it'd be really freakin' funny if you told her you banged her brother in law. You know, just for sh1t's and giggles to see her reaction. Then say Ahahaha, just kidding. It was your sister.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> How long was your affair with your wife's sister?
> 
> How well do they get along? Was this the sister's way to extracting revenge on your wife?


My affair lasted for eight months. They get along pretty well, so I don't think that was revenge on my wife.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Taurus94 said:


> It's the same woman but she is interested in different things now.


Fill us in...mutilation, cannibalism, exotic toxins?.......>


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Assuming this is real, I can't figure out who is more of a monster. You for cheating on your wife and breaking your wife heart, or her sister for going out of her way to distroy your wife's life. You both seem to be real gems.


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Fill us in...mutilation, cannibalism, exotic toxins?.......>


No! It's going to be about sister-sister threesomes of course.


----------



## Florentines (Sep 13, 2015)

Either way, you're in trouble! But I say she has a right to know and be given the chance to choose whether she wants you to stay or not!


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll tell you the same thing I would tell a friend. This only applies if you care about your marriage/family/friends.

1. stop that sh1t and don't ever do it again
2. Keep it to yourself and pray that your partner in crime keeps her mouth shut

And for those advising this fool to tell her, I have a question. What good would it do to tell the wife? 

It would probably destroy her and her relationship with her sister, which in turn effects MANY other people in that family. And assuming the op has somewhat normal loved ones, they'll loose all respect for him.

The innocent ones don't deserve the consequences.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Taurus94 said:


> Should I tell my wife that I cheated on her with her sister or would it be best if I didn't tell her that I cheated ?


Just marry her too. You are obviously so awesome that it would be a sin to keep it all for one woman.

Seriously?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Omar174 said:


> I'll tell you the same thing I would tell a friend. This only applies if you care about your marriage/family/friends.
> 
> 1. stop that sh1t and don't ever do it again
> 2. Keep it to yourself and pray that your partner in crime keeps her mouth shut
> ...


Actually all the destruction comes from a man so brilliant as to stick his dong in his sister in law.

Stupid people should be kept away from marriage, and toasters and microwaves and sharp objects.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> Assuming this is real, I can't figure out who is more of a monster. You for cheating on your wife and breaking your wife heart, or her sister for going out of her way to distroy your wife's life. You both seem to be real gems.


Don't play "Pick the monster" till you find out how his wife responds to the news.....I have a feeling they might run a poor second and third....

Have you seen the movie "Hannibal" ? sweetbreads anyone?
>


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Taurus94 said:


> I ask because I wasn't sure if telling her would do more harm then good.


The harm is already down.
No good will ever come from this.
You are phucked, it always comes out sooner or later, so if you want it to be sooner tell her now. If you want it to come out later don't tell her and she will find out on her own....either way you are screwed....sooner or later....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Folks , there are plenty of threads around here that start out with my spouse cheated on me 5, 10, 20 years ago and I just found out....

Food for thought OP!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

the guy said:


> Folks , there are plenty of threads around here that start out with my spouse cheated on me 5, 10, 20 years ago and I just found out....
> 
> Food for thought OP!


Yeah, but the past is the past


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"If you did it in a way she thought was cute, she MIGHT forgive you....."

Hahaha! There is no way in hell that farce could be turned into 'cute' and even if he managed it would probably take her the rest of her life to consider forgiveness.

If he doesn't tell (coward), she'll be living a lie. He doesn't deserve to call her 'wife' if he can't take accountability for his actions. If he doesn't tell, and she finds out later? Time to run because hell hath no fury as a wife who has been made a fool of by her husband and sister.

OP, just what made you think it would be acceptable to fvck your wife's sister?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

If you do not tell her, and you tell the sister you no longer want to cheat on your wife with her. What are the odds of the sister lashing out and telling the wife?

I don't see how either of you can look your wife in the face,could you not find someone outside of the family, to ruin your marriage?

I think you should pack a bag and just leave, and let your wife find someone that will not f*ck her family members.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> Assuming this is real, I can't figure out who is more of a monster. You for cheating on your wife and breaking your wife heart, or her sister for going out of her way to distroy your wife's life. You both seem to be real gems.


We are not monsters, we are just two people who made a big mistake.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> "If you did it in a way she thought was cute, she MIGHT forgive you....."
> 
> Hahaha! There is no way in hell that farce could be turned into 'cute' and even if he managed it would probably take her the rest of her life to consider forgiveness.
> 
> ...


I'm a idiot that's why I thought it would be acceptable to do that.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Taurus94 said:


> We are not monsters, we are just two people who made a big mistake.


I'm sorry but that's not a mistake. A drunken one night stand maybe is a mistake, maybe. An affair with multiple encounters with a member of your wife's family was an intentional act to hurt your wife. I used the word Monster because I didn't want to earn a ban, but that's not the word I wanted to use.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

samyeagar said:


> Yeah, but the past is the past


Why is it that for some folks the past always comes back to bite them in the @ss?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Omar174 said:


> I'll tell you the same thing I would tell a friend. This only applies if you care about your marriage/family/friends.
> 
> 1. stop that sh1t and don't ever do it again
> 2. Keep it to yourself and pray that your partner in crime keeps her mouth shut
> ...


There is no "good " about this bull shyt.....you are coming clean cuz it's the right thing to do.

Telling your old lady you phucked her sister isn't about "good" or finding good out of it....it's about owning your shyt and facing the consequences for being wrong and wronging someone you love.

Taking responsablity will not give you what you want or like, but you just might learn a thing or two about boundaries and commitment as an individual.

Bad behavior continues with out consequences....keep your mouth shut and live your life. It's all "good" it's easier....lets talk again in 10 years and we can talk about the things that are hardest to do that bring the greatest reward.

And my point is ....your current marriage will with out a doubt not get rewarded, but as an individual you just might find a better path in life with out your wife or her sister. To be specific...the reward I mention is about you as an individual.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

This is just a quick update on the situation. I told my wife the truth and to make a long story short she kicked me out and I'm staying at a friends place till things calm down.


----------

